# Rb20DET into S14 help?



## Valmorph (Jul 3, 2008)

hey guys, I am wanting to swap my N/A SR20 in my S14 Silvia for an RB20DET, and am just wanting to know what I will need for this swap. Please dont just give me other options of motors or reasons why i shouldnt do it, i only need help on what I am going to need. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll need to replace the front engine cross-member with one from the R32 GTS-T that it came from or you can get a conversion kit from McKinney Motorsports. I believe the S13 OEM driveshaft will work with the RB20 tranny.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe you can find a complete conversion kit online, minus the engine and electrics.


----------

